# Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,

weil ich ein neues Mainboard brauche und sich scheinbar niemand mehr ernsthaft mit Sockel 1150 beschäftigen möchte, vielleicht gehöre ich auch zu den wenigen, die diese Plattform hier noch betreiben... keine Ahnung, jedenfalls ist das nun das dritte Board, was ich für diese Plattform brauche, sofern meine CPU noch intakt ist, was sich dann erst zeigen wird.

Nun zu den Fragen, die ich hoffentlich hier beantwortet bekomme, mein erstes Board (Asrock Z87 Extreme4) hatte glaub ich ca. 12 Phasen, das zweite (Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming5) soweit ich richtig gezählt habe ca. 8 Phase, was ich nun kaufen will hat aber nur 3-4 Phasen (Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 oder Asus Z97-K/USB3.1).

Wie kommt es, daß die neueren Boards immer weniger VRM-Phasen haben?
Ist es schlichtweg nur Marketing, daß manche Boards 12 oder mehr Phasen haben/hatten?

Als CPU kommt bei mir wieder der i7-4770K drauf, der erstmal nicht übertaktet werden soll, wenn dann nur im Rahmen der Standard-VCore, eher denke ich aber an Undervolting (mit Standardtakt+Turbomodus).

Ich werde den Rechner aber weiterhin auch intensiv fordern, er muß also auch mal einen Nachmittag lang durchgängig hochlastige 3D-Spiele aushalten, oder Encodieren von Audio-/Videomaterial und das Board soll nicht nach 1-2 Jahren kaputt gehen.

Als Grafikkarte kommt meine GTX 1060 OC rein.
Also spielt es da eine Rolle ob 3, 4 oder noch mehr VRM-Phasen vorhanden sind?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Willst du übertakten ? Eigentlich reicht jedes Z97 / Z97 Board aus, sofern nicht übertaktet wird.

Je mehr Phasen, desto besser wird die Last verteilt. Eigentlich logisch 

Wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest, kannst du dir auch ein billiges H97 Board kaufen, damit kann man jedoch nicht übertakten.

Halt doch einfach mal Ausschau nach nem gebrauchten Board, mein Z97 HD3 habe ich für 50 € neu bei Ebay vom Händler ergattert.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Wenn man die Vcore in Ruhe lässt, isses völlig egal wieviele Phasen dein Mainboard hat.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Danke für die Infos.

Trotzdem schwer zu begreifen, das ein i7-4770K mit drei Phasen genauso gut laufen soll wie mit 16 Phasen, und daß man beim Übertakten gleich mehrere Phasen mehr braucht, auch wenn man nur gering übertaktet?
Aber vielleicht haben Boards mit 3-4 Phasen dann jeweils stärkere VRM als welche die 12 oder mehr Phasen haben?
Denn die Relation ist schon extrem und schwer begreiflich, daß man für vielleicht 20-30 Watt Mehrverbrauch fürs Übertakten dann gleich doppelt oder dreimal so viel Phasen braucht.

Welches Board würdest Ihr denn eher nehmen:

Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3 
oder 
Asus Z97-K/USB3.1?

Wichtig ist mir aber unabhängig vom Übertakten, was ich ja nicht vor habe, daß ich gut undervolten kann!


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Undervolten hängt von der CPU ab. Fixed vcore einstellen können alle z boards


----------



## drstoecker (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hast du alle 3boards geschrottet? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Also muß es auch zum Undervolten ein Z-Chipsatz sein?



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du alle 3boards geschrottet? Wenn ja wie?




Das erst Board (Asrock mit Z87-Chipsatz) hatte allerlei Auffälligkeiten, darum hab ich es zurückgegeben, das zweite Board (Gigabyte GA-Z97X Gaming 5 hat nun einen defekten Sockel, keine Ahnung wodurch, ich war zwar neulich drann und mußte auch aus der Sockelecke WLP entfernen, aber verbogene Pins gab es auch an anderen Stellen des Sockels, wo ich nicht drann war, außerdem gab es auch davor schon die eine oder andere Auffälligkeit mit dem Board im Betrieb (z.B. kritische Kernel-Power 41 (63) Fehler ab und zu), nun startet es überhaupt nicht mehr, der PC geht wieder von selbst nach paar Sekunden aus.
Darum brauche ich jetzt ein drittes Board, darum tendiere ich jetzt auch zu Asus unter der Hoffnung da bestmögliche Qualität zu bekommen.
Früher hatte ich so gut wie immer Asus-Boards und eigentlich nie damit Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Drei Phasen reichen für eine stabile Spannung, wichtiger ist, wieviel Ampere sie durchlassen, und das findest Du nirgendwo. 
Darum ist als Anhaltswert ein sechs Phasenboard in der Regel gut bestückt, alles darüber ist Kinderkram für Extremübertakter

Es steht alles im Forum. Lesen, verstehen, Wissen anwenden:
[Guide] Einführung in die Spannungsversorgung


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Trotzdem schwer zu begreifen, das ein i7-4770K mit drei Phasen genauso gut laufen soll wie mit 16 Phasen



Wenn die 3 Phasen die nötige Leistung innerhalb ihrer normalen Betriebsparameter erreichen - warum nicht?

Bei der Spannungsversorgung sind wir ab einem gewissen Punkt schon weit im Marketing/Placebobereich. Natürlich ist es besser, wenn du beim übertakten 6 statt 3 Phasen hast - aber ob es 6, 16 oder 26 sind ist abseits von extrem OC völlig egal.

Ich meine zieht mal einen einfachen Vergleich: High-End Boards bieten 16 Phasen für einen 7700K. Der verbraucht bei sehr starkem OC jenseits der 5 GHz in der Größenordnung 200W.
Und jetzt seht euch mal eine GTX1080 an - wenn man die bei manchen Designs auf Anschlag taktet kommt man da locker auf 250W und mehr. Und wie viele Phasen hat eine GTX1080? Ganze Fünf - und das obwohl der Stromfluss hier deutlich höher ist im Vergleich zum 7700K (da die Betriebsspannung von GPUs niedriger ist). Die sechste wurde von NV obwohl sie auf dem PCB vorgesehen ist noch für 5 cent mehr Gewinn weggelassen weil man sie nicht braucht.

Diese 16-Phasen-CPU-Sockel könnten wahrscheinlich 1500W in die CPU drücken wenn der Rest des Systems darauf ausgelegt wäre - nur würden da vorher selbstredend andere Teile den Bach runter gehen.

Klar ist natürlich, dass die "Sauberkeit" der Spannung besonders bei Lastwechseln besser wird, wenn man mehr Phasen an ihrem Optimum gleichmäßig bvetreibt als nur 3 Stück auf Anschlag zu fahren - von daher würde ich auch kein Board mit Minimalausstattung kaufen. Aber für eine Mittelklassecpu mit 65/95W TDP mehr als 10 Phasen aufzufahren ist mehr aus Gewissensgründen als wegen der Technik.


----------



## br0da (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Entscheidend ist neben den genannten Qualitätsaspekten auch, was in Hardware an Phasen verbaut ist und was der Hersteller angibt.
Wenn einem bewusst ist, dass eine aktuelle Intel CPU vier verschiedene Versorgungsspannungen braucht, ein Mainboard Hersteller von einem "10 CPU Phasen Design" spricht und man nur 10 Spulen und keine weiteren Wandler in Sockelnähe ausmachen kann, sollte einem schon klar sein, dass etwas faul sein muss.

Weiter werden in mir bekannten CPU-Spannungsversorgungen keine Controller verbaut, die mehr als acht Phasen für ein zu regelndes Potential kontrollieren können.
Wenn auf Flaggschiffen dann plötzlich 24 Phasen auftauchen, wurde eine Menge mit Dopplern gearbeitet und zusammen addiert, was eigentlich nicht zusammen addiert gehört.

Im Z170 und Z270 Mainstream sind Controller für VCC und VCCGT in 4+3 oder 4+2 Modi üblich, ein Doppeln gibt's dann noch häufig auf 8+2 oder 6+4 - Mehr als vier "echte" Phasen für VCC lassen sich Mainboard Hersteller aber ordentlich bezahlen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Danke für die Erklärungen, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind so extrem viele Phasen Quatsch bzw. nur Marketinggedönz, außer man ist Hardcoreoverclocker und selbst dann ist es noch fraglich, ob mehr Phasen auch mehr Spannungsqualität bedeutet bzw. ob man die überhaupt nutzen kann?

Aber jetzt konkreter zu mir, das Gigabyte Board mit 3 Phasen will mir deswegen nicht so recht gefallen, weil es so arg wenig ist, weniger als die Hälfte von dem was ich gerade habe, ich kenn auch kein anderes Board, mit nur 3 oder gar noch weniger Phasen, gibts sowas?
Das Asus Z97-K/USB3.1 hat immerhin 4 Phasen, 6-8 wäre mir aber lieber, mehr sehe ich nun auch als Unsinn an. Allerdings bin ich nicht bereit für 8 Phasen Boards dann über 150 Euro zu bezahlen, wenn ein 4 Phasen Board nur 99 Euro kostet, und keiner ein Argument nennen kann, warum mehr als 4 Phasen für mich sinnvoll sind!
Asus macht ja auch immer Werbung mit Digi+VRM&EPU, haben die anderen namenhaften Hersteller denn teils noch kein digitales Powerdesign?

Mit der Grafikkarte haben die Mainboard-Phasen doch nichts zu tun, oder in gewisser weise doch?
Denn ca. 75 Watt kann die Grafikkarte doch auch über PCIe saugen, oder nicht?


----------



## br0da (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärungen, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind so extrem viele Phasen Quatsch bzw. nur Marketinggedönz, außer man ist Hardcoreoverclocker und selbst dann ist es noch fraglich, ob mehr Phasen auch mehr Spannungsqualität bedeutet bzw. ob man die überhaupt nutzen kann?



Bei aktuellen Intel Prozessoren ist die Phasenzahl selbst für Hardcore-Übertakter in den Hintergrund getreten, ja.
Z.B. werden die Skylake-OC-Rekorde aktuell auf dem Asus Apex erreicht, welches mit "nur" acht nativen Phasen daher kommt. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist hier selst beim massiven Übertakten nicht mehr so hoch, dass man die Wandlung auf eine Vielzahl an Halbleitern abwälzen muss, viel mehr ist Zusammenspiel der Komponenten, Reaktionsvermögen des Controllers, eine durchdachte LLC und damit Spannungsqualität und Versoftung der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten relevant.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt konkreter zu mir, das Gigabyte Board mit 3 Phasen will mir deswegen nicht so recht gefallen, weil es so arg wenig ist, weniger als die Hälfte von dem was ich gerade habe, ich kenn auch kein anderes Board, mit nur 3 oder gar noch weniger Phasen, gibts sowas?
> Das Asus Z97-K/USB3.1 hat immerhin 4 Phasen, 6-8 wäre mir aber lieber, mehr sehe ich nun auch als Unsinn an.



Sowohl GA-Z97P-D3, als auch Z97-K/USB 3.1 setzen auf vier Phasen.
Z97 ist auch noch ein Sonderfall durch den in der CPU integrierten Spannungswandler.
Auf dem Board wird nur noch auf eine Eingangsspannung herunter geregelt, deren Potential nicht so tief wie die VCC liegt.
Dieser Schritt entlastete die Wandler auf dem Board ordentlich, wenngleich OC auch unkomfortabler wurde.

Nur um dich mal ein wenig zu beruhigen:
Die lowside der Wandler auf dem Gigabyte Board besteht aus zwei SiRA12DP FETs von Vishay je Phase, welche bei 70°C Gehäusetemperatur zusammen noch 106A stemmen können.
Mal vier macht das 424A und bei 1,8V VCCin gute 760W. Immer noch Bedenken, dass das Design zu schwach ist? 
Klar werden das die Spulen in der Preisklasse nicht mitmachen, aber wenn man mal selbstbewusst von der Hälfte dieser Leistung in der Praxis ausgeht, ist das noch immer eine ganze Menge.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Asus macht ja auch immer Werbung mit Digi+VRM&EPU, haben die anderen namenhaften Hersteller denn teils noch kein digitales Powerdesign?



Hybride kommen noch vereinzelt vor, bei Z97 waren sie häufiger vertreten.
So auch auf dem Gigabyte Board, da sitzt ein ISL95820 von intersil drauf.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mit der Grafikkarte haben die Mainboard-Phasen doch nichts zu tun, oder in gewisser weise doch?



Nein, haben sie nicht.
Aber auf Grafikkarten sitzen Wandler nach dem gleichen Prinzip, auch diese werden ja mit +12V vom Netzteil gespeist und sollen dem Grafikprozessor am Ende eine Versorgungsspannung liefern, die deutlich niedriger ausfällt.
Daher der Vergleich.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ok gut danke für die nähere Erläuterungen, also versteh ich das richtig, daß bei Haswell-CPUs die Spannungsversorgung weniger kritisch ist, also weniger Phasen braucht als bei Skylake und Kabylake?

Meine CPU (i7-4770K) hat eine TDP von 84 Watt, sagen wir mal die maximale Belastung bei Prime95 Small FFT (auch wenn das eher theoretischer Natur ist) sind ca. 106 Watt, dann ist das ja immer noch recht wenig für die 3-4 Phasen-Boards, oder?
Kann man denn davon ausgehen, daß ein Board mit 3-4 Phasen rein statistisch gesehen nicht so viele Volllaststunden mitmacht wie eines mit 6-8 Phasen?

Jetzt konkreter, welches Board hat das bessere Layout, also Powerdesign, ich meine damit jetzt die ganzen Komponenten von denen ich keinen Schimmer habe, Spulen, VRMs, Elkos usw.?
Verbaut da Asus hochwertigere Bauteile als Gigabyte?
Immerhin wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe gibt Asus 1 Jahr länger Garantie auf das Board.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Skylake/Kabylake bekommt vom Board einige verschiedene Spannungen zur Verfügung gestellt, die Haswell-CPUs bekamen nur eine einzige (konstante 1,8v und fertig) und haben sich ihre Spannungen selbst in der CPU bereitgestellt über FIVRs (Fully integrated voltage regulators).

Haswell braucht nicht weniger Phasen als Kaby, die leistungsaufnahme ist ja etwa gleich - nur war das Boardlayout und die Versorgung der CPU bei Haswell viel simpler weil nur eine inzige Spannung da sein musste.

Was die Qualität der Bauteile angeht: Da sind die hersteller alle mehr oder weniger gleich. Jeder wirbt mit superduper-Bauteilen (einer macht sie goldig, der andere schwarz, wieder andere schreiben Militär drauf, was weiß ich) und allesamt verbauen sie denselben Kram.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok gut danke für die nähere Erläuterungen, also versteh ich das richtig, daß bei Haswell-CPUs die Spannungsversorgung weniger kritisch ist, also weniger Phasen braucht als bei Skylake und Kabylake?



Nein, da ein gutes Stück vom TDP-Kuchen auf die iGPU abfällt die immer stärker und auch stromhungriger wurde.
Die reine CPU-Leistungsaufnahme ist mit den neueren Generationen trotzdem leicht niedriger als die Vorgänger.


----------



## br0da (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann man denn davon ausgehen, daß ein Board mit 3-4 Phasen rein statistisch gesehen nicht so viele Volllaststunden mitmacht wie eines mit 6-8 Phasen?



Nein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jetzt konkreter, welches Board hat das bessere Layout, also Powerdesign, ich meine damit jetzt die ganzen Komponenten von denen ich keinen Schimmer habe, Spulen, VRMs, Elkos usw.?



Das lässt sich von unserem Standpunkt aus nicht beurteilen, ist aber ohne Übertaktungspläne auch herzlich irrelevant.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Mal als Beispiel, ab wieviel OC wird es denn wichtig, wie viele VRMs man hat, schon wenn man die VCore unter 1,2 Volt läßt und die Taktrate so hoch dreht, daß es noch stabil läuft? 
Oder erst wenn man auf 1,5 Volt gehen und die Taktrate brachial erhöhen will?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal als Beispiel, ab wieviel OC wird es denn wichtig, wie viele VRMs man hat, schon wenn man die VCore unter 1,2 Volt läßt und die Taktrate so hoch dreht, daß es noch stabil läuft?
> Oder erst wenn man auf 1,5 Volt gehen und die Taktrate brachial erhöhen will?



Letzteres. 

Alles was du noch mit Luft kühlen kannst bringt die VRMs nicht in Bedrängnis bei Intel-Z-Boards.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hab mir das Gigabyte Z97P-D3 nochmal genau angeschaut, da sind anscheinend 3 VRM in Reihe und Glied nebeneinander und einer um 90° versetzt am hinteren Teil des Sockels, sind da alle vier für die CPU zuständig oder der einzelne für was anderes?

Hat sich eigentlich bei der Lüftersteuerung da bei Gigabyte was verändert, ich meine kann das Board wenigstens mal einen DC-CPU-Fan steuern, oder wieder nur PWM wie mein kaputtes GA Z97X-Gaming5?


----------



## br0da (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Alle vier sind für die eine Eingangsspannung des Prozessors zuständig.
Von der vierten Phase ist auch nur die Spule zusammen mit den Ausgangskondesatoren versetzt, die FETs der Phase sitzen mit unter dem Kühlkörper.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Naja, der Preis ist echt nicht schlecht für das Board, knapp 80 Euro, also wird es das dann wohl werden, wenn nicht jemand noch ein Argument für ein teureres Board hat?
Bleibt als Ärgernis vermutlich aber wieder die Lüftersteuerung...
Na zumindest haben sie da einen Realtek-Netzwerkchip verbaut und nicht diese Qualcomm Atheros Killer Gedönz, der mich mehrfach fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Lüfter kann man auch super mit speedfan regeln. Weitaus besser als die internen Lüfter Steuerungen.


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Immerhin wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe gibt Asus 1 Jahr länger Garantie auf das Board.



Hinweis: Asus gewährt dir als Endkunden keine Garantie, nicht 1s, nicht 1h und auch nicht 1 Jahr. Asus gewährt diese 3 Jahre Garantie dem Distributor und dem Händler, sprich der Kunde ist immer abhängig von der Laune des Händlers. Das ist ja auch eins der grössten Mankos bei Asus: keine direkte RMA (drum kann man ab und an Monate warten) und Garantie nur für den Händler. Zumal dir ebenso klar sein sollte: Garantie haben bedeutet rein gar nix, denn Garantie ist eine Kulanzleistung (sprich: sie ist freiwillig) und deshalb kann der Hersteller da die Bedingungen auch selber festlegen. Gesetzlich geregelt ist einzig die Gewährleistung.
Und auch die Dauer einer Garantie sagt nicht zwangsläufig etwas über die Lebensdauer aus. Hatte von Evga ne 9800GTX, damals noch mit der Lifetime Warranty (also 25 Jahre) und trotzdem ging die Karte schon vorher über den Jordan (nach 2-3 Jahren oder so). Ok, dank der langen Garantie ersetzte sie mir Evga super schnell (gab sogar ne GTS 250 dafür), doch Evga ist bzgl. Garantie und RMA eh ne ziemliche Ausnahmeerscheinung


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Nagut, sch... auf die Garantie! 

Bleibt also der Punkt Lüftersteuerung, was ich da nicht verstehe, wenn das BIOS den CPU-Fan nur über PWM, nicht aber über Spannung steuern kann und ich einen Lüfter habe, der sich aber nur über Spannung steuern läßt, wie soll das dann so eine kleine Software unter Windows zuverlässig schaffen?


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Wenn du an nem reinen PWM Header nen Spannungslüfis hängst, kann den keine Software regeln. Kannst ja in nem Dieselauto auch nicht mit Super Benzin fahren (einfüllen kann man es trotzdem, genauso wie man nen 3 Pin an nem PWM anschliessen kann, nur eben nicht regeln), oder  ? Etwas anderes sind PWM/DC-Header, was meist die normalen CHA_FAN sind, die können dann auch entsprechend geregelt werden. Hab bis heute noch kein Mobo gehabt, wo sich ein 3 Pin Lüfi am CPU_FAN regeln liess, weder mit Boardsoftware, noch mit Speedfan oder sonst wie. Natürlich beschränkt sich meine Erfahrung hauptsächlich auf Asus Bretter, ein paar ECS und Biostar und ner Hand voll Gigabunt  Ob es sich bei MSI, Sapphire oder sonst einem regeln liess oder lässt, weiss ich nicht


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Die Boxed Kühler werden mindestens seit dem Core2Duo  als PWM ausgeführt.
Warum sollten die Mainboard-Hersteller den jetzt plötzlich auch als DC anbieten?
Es gibt zwar einige Mainboards die das können, ich würd da jetzt aber keinen Grund sehen warum das Standard werden sollte.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Weil ich nunmal diesen CPU-Fan beim Kühler mitgeliefert bekommen habe:
NF-P14 FLX

Die Spannungsadapter hab ich nicht mehr und wenn der ständig mit 1200 U/min läuft erzeugt er unnötig Lärm.
Aber jetzt für 20 Euro noch einen neuen Lüfter kaufen reizt mich irgendwie auch nicht.

Also heißt das, daß das Asus Z97-K/USB3.1-Board meinen 3-Pin CPU-Fan auch nicht regeln könnte?


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

PWM-Lüfter gibts halt schon gefühlt ewig beim CPU-Kühler.

Wie schauts mit den Gehäuselüftern aus? Kannst den Lüfter dort anstecken?
Dort sind DC-Lüfter (noch) gängiger.

Mein altes AsRock Z77 hat übrigens einen optionalen DC-Header für die CPU.
Auch mein uraltes billiges H61 Mainboard von AsRock.
Und da soll mal noch wer sagen AsRock ist schlechter als Asus


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hmm, also in meinem i3-PC mit Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3 habe ich einen Coolermaster 120mm DC als CPU-Fan verbaut und das Board regelt ihn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn die Auslesesoftware manchmal ca. 20.000 U/min anzeigt, läuft er meist nur mit ca. 290 U/min und ist wunderbar leise, obwohls eigentlich sicherlich ein Billiglüfter ist.


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ich weiss ja nicht, warum du es unnötig verkomplizierst: entweder die 4-5.- für nen Noctuaadapter ausgeben oder selber basteln (ist ja echt keine Kunst: aus nem normalen Molexkabel kann man locker nen 5V/7V/12V Adapter basteln) oder halt nen brauchbaren PWM Lüfi holen. Die kosten nicht alle 20.- aufwärts, ein EKL WingBoost mit dem runden Rahmen ist gerade mal 10.-: EKL Alpenfohn Wing Boost 2 140mm (84000000098) oder der TY-147 von TR mit 12.-: Thermalright TY-147A. Ich selber hab ja einige Noctua Kühler gehabt und hab noch, aber bei keinem einzigen hab ich jemals die Noctua Lüfis genutzt, eben wegen dem 3 Pin Schmodder.
Mit dem EKL WingBoost bzw. dem Deepcool UF92 waren mein NH-U12P SE2 und NH-U9B SE kein bisschen schlechter dran, aber dafür deutlich leiser und vorallem perfekt regelbar. Und sonst, wenn du ums verrecken an dem ollen Teil festhalten will: es gibt auch Laufwerkslüsteus, da kannst du 3 Pin Lüfis nach eigenem Gusto regeln und wenn du es lieber automatisch haben willst, dann ist die Bitfenix Recon wohl was. Ganz ehrlich, ich würd mir mein Leben sicher nicht von so nem Lüfi diktieren lassen, den hät ich schon längst weggeschmissen oder verkauft und nen anderen geholt oder wie es andere machen: in die Kiste legen, denn iwann in der Zukunft ist man immer wieder mal froh, wenn man Ersatzlüfis hat (drum hab ich hier ca. 20 Stück rumliegen  ).


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ich weiß, es gibt auch 120mm-PWM-Lüfter für 6-8 Euro, hab ich neulich bei Conrad gesehen, aber ob die dann leiser sind als der 140mm Noctua bei 1200 U/min, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Chimera (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Wissen musst du ja nix, kannst ja hier fragen. Nur so zur Info: die Noctuas sind zwar bzgl. Laufgeräusch(!) was vom leisesten, aber bezogen auf die Luftbewegung gehören sie eben gar nicht zu den leisesten. Mal zum Vergleich: mein Silent Wings 3 HS ist erst bei rund 2000 U/min ähnlich laut wie mein NF-P12 mit rund 1300 U/min (rein auf das Luftbewegungsgeräusch bezogen). Selbst der EKL Wingboost klingt leiser, hat aber nicht so ein gutes Lager. Es gibt einige Lüfis, die den Noctuas bzgl. Betriebsgeräusch min. ebenbürtig sind und trotzdem weniger kosten (klar, von nem 2-6.- kannst und darfst du so was nicht erwarten).
Und sonst holst du dir ne simple Lüsteu wie den FanMate: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/zalman-fan-mate-2-a110625.html?hloc=at&hloc=de. Oder zu nem Modell für die PCI Slotblende, da hast du dann einfach nur 3 Stufen: http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/titan-ttc-sc01-a120888.html?hloc=at&hloc=de. Damit hast du ein passables Regelverhalten oder wenn du bastlerisch nicht grad zwei linke Füsse hast, kannst du mit nem Poti auch günstig selber ne kleine bauen, so in dem Stil: InLine Luftersteuerungsmodul 1-Kanal (33806). Wie gesagt, du hast uuuuuunzählige Möglichkeiten, musst nur wollen


----------



## Tim1974 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Es gibt da wohl wirklich mehr Möglichkeiten als ich dachte, gut. 
Allerdings finde ich manuelle Lüftersteuerungen nicht so prickelnd, da muß ich ja dann bei Bedarf von Hand was verstellen um volle Kühlleistung zu haben und wieder verstellen, wenn ichs wieder leise haben will, wenn ich das richtig verstehe?

Am besten gefallen haben mir bisher die Lüftersteuerungen über DC, also vom Mainboard gesteuert, sofern es das kann. Da schwanken die Drehzahlen nicht so doll, das System reagiert entspannter und langsamer und erhöht so die Drehzahl, ohne das es akustisch nervös wirkt, wie ich es bei PWM-Reglungen manchmal empfand.

Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn ich die Lüfterdrehzahlen trotzdem angezeigt bekommen könnte, egal ob die jetzt an einer Lüftersteuerung oder am Mainboard selbst hängen.

Ja ich weiß, ich bin ganz schön wählerisch dafür das ich sogut wie nix an Geld dafür ausgeben will!


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ich bin ganz schön wählerisch dafür das ich sogut wie nix an Geld dafür ausgeben will!



Dann würd ich die Arctic Lüfter nehmen.
PWM:
Produktvergleich Arctic F12 PWM PST 120mm, Arctic F14 PWM PST | Geizhals Deutschland
DC:
Produktvergleich Arctic F12 120mm, Arctic F14 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## S!lent dob (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hat eigentlich schonmal jmd erwähnt das ungekühlte SpaWas Bääääh sind, egal wieviel Phasen sie auch immer haben mögen?


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Da ich einen Topblow-CPU-Kühler habe, pustet dieser ja aufs Board und wird die Spannungwandler so mit kühlen, außerdem haben die ja einen Kühlkörper bei dem Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3-Board, oder seh ich das falsch?:

GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97P-D3 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Je nach Systemaufbau kühlen Tower Kühler manchmal die SpaWas besser als Top Blower.
Dazu gab es mal einen Test bei der PCGH:
Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Interessant, hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber letztendlich kühlen beide Kühler-Lüfter-Varianten wohl ausreichend gut auch die Spannungswandler mit.

Was mich aber interessieren würde, bei dem Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3, sind da nun nur 3 Spannungswandler der 4 passiv durch den Mainboardkühlkörper mitgekühlt?
Wobei es auf dem Foto für mich so aussieht, als wäre der Kühlkörper sowieso hinter den Spannungswandlern und nicht darauf, oder sind die grauen "Kästchen" etwas nicht die Spannungswandler?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Willst du groß übertakten? Wenn nein, sollten dich die Spannungswandlerkühler nicht sonderlich arg interessieren.
Solange du die Spannung der CPU nicht groß erhöhst, haben die ganzen Boards keine Probleme.
Ausnahmen waren vielleicht ein paar Boards der MSI Z170-Reihe.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ist schon richtig, das hab ich schon verstanden, nur interessiert mich grundsätzlich warum bei dem Gigabyte Board nur 3 Spannungswandler in Reihe sind und ein Kühler dahinter und einer um 90° versetzt einsam und alleine, ohne Kühlkörper, kann das jemand erklären?


----------



## DARPA (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Eine Spannungswandlerphase besteht aus mehreren Komponenten.
Was gekühlt werden muss, sind die Tranformatoren (Mosfets). Das sind kleine schwarze Plättchen, mal bildlich gesprochen. Diese sitzen unterm Kühlkörper. Die Würfel, die du siehst, sind Spulen (die so gerne fiepen).


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Achso, nur hat dann nicht jede Spule ein eigenes Mosfet was gekühlt werden muß?
Oder sitzen die Mosfets (4 Stück) alle unter dem Kühlkörper und sind mit den 4 Spulen verschaltet, egal wo die Spulen nun selbst sitzen?


----------



## DARPA (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Wenn der Designer des Boards nicht stoned war, sollten alle Mosfets unterm Kühlkörper sitzen. Das ist zumindest der Regelfall.
Zum Verbinden der Bauteile gibt es ja Leiterbahnen, das ist ne ganz praktische Erfindung


----------



## br0da (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Für dieses Board gehören zu jeder Phase drei FETs, wobei alle 12 Stück unter dem Kühlkörper sitzen. Wie bereits in #20 erwähnt, sind nur die Spule und die Ausgangskondesatoren in die seitlich versetzte Position verlagert worden.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ok, dann werd ich Gigabyte wohl nochmal ne Chance geben und das Ding langsam mal bestellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab gerade noch ein anderes Board für ca. 10 Euro mehr gefunden:
Z97 PC Mate | MSI Deutschland | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design
Hat das 6 Phasen VRM oder auch nur 4?

Ist das besser als das Gigabyte GA Z97P-D3?

Außerdem habe ich noch ein Gigabyte GA Z97-HD3 gefunden, wie unterscheidet sich denn das nun vom GA Z97P-D3? Preis ist bei dem Händler wohl der gleiche.


----------



## Chimera (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Wenn der Designer des Boards nicht stoned war, sollten alle Mosfets unterm Kühlkörper sitzen. Das ist zumindest der Regelfall.
> Zum Verbinden der Bauteile gibt es ja Leiterbahnen, das ist ne ganz praktische Erfindung





Psssst, darfst doch nicht meine Designertricks verraten, sonst halten mich die Leutz ja nicht mehr für kreativ


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Kauf dir einfach ein z97 Board, welches deine benötigte Ausstattung hat. Solange du nicht stark übertaktest, reichen die Boards locker aus. Ist ja nicht so wie bei AMD, wo man peinlichst genau drauf achten muss, wieviel Phasen das Board hat, damit der 8350 drauf läuft und nicht runtertaktet.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Vermutlich werden alle Z97-Boards für mich reichen, das ist mir schon klar, aber wenn ich schon das dritte Board für ein und die selbe Plattform kaufe, will ich halt des bestmögliche fürs Geld, das macht mir die Entscheidung dann leichter.

Wie fällt denn ein allgemeiner Qualitätsvergleich zwischen Gigabyte und MSI aus, nach Euren Erfahrungen?
Bei dem verlinkten MSI Z97 PC Mate sehe ich 11 dieser Spulen, 4 dicht hinter und 4 vor dem Kühlkörper und 3 über dem Sockel.
Ist das nun ein 8 oder sogar 11 Phasen VRM Design?

Außerdem sind das bei dem MSI Board Back-Caps, die doppelt so lange halten wie normale Solid-Caps?


----------



## sgdJacksy (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Das Z97 PC-Mate hat 4 Phasen.
Bei uns werkt auch ein i5 4690 auf einem H97 PC-Mate. Der hat noch nie Probleme gemacht.
Allerdings kann ich gleich sagen, dass HWinfo die Sensoren nicht korrekt ausliest.

Nach zwei Jahren Betrieb kann ich sagen, dass das PC-Mate ein grundsolides Board ist.


----------



## br0da (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Das  MSI Z97 PC Mate hat sechs Phasen, wahrscheinlich drei gedoppelte.
Irgendetwas bringen tut dir diese Info aber auch nicht, @TO.



> Außerdem sind das bei dem MSI Board Back-Caps, die doppelt so lange halten wie normale Solid-Caps?



Marketing.
Heutzutage bemüht jeder Boardhersteller irgendeinen Japaner um solche Polymer Typen mit einem Rating von mindestens 10.000h @125°C.
In Sachen Langlebigkeit durch die Kondensatoren nehmen sich Gigabyte, ASRock, Asus, MSI und Co. alle nichts, bevor die failen, hat sich das Board schon längst anders zerlegt oder hat ausgedient.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Das einzige was mich verunsichert, daß mit den Sensoren bei dem MSI-Board, mir ist schon sehr wichtig, das die CPU- und MB-Temperaturen korrekt ausgelesen und über eine Software unter Windows 10 korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Hab wieder n anderes gefunden, das *Asrock Z97 Extreme3*, das sollte doch ein vollwertiges Spiele- und Overclocking-Board sein, oder auch nicht?
Ich hab mir nämlich überlegt, daß ich die CPU vielleicht doch mal sanft (ohne Spannungszuschlag) übertakten möchte, wenn ich damit das Aufrüsten noch etwas rausschieben kann.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum bei meinem Händler bei den Asrock-Boards was von 1 Jahr Garantie steht?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Wenn du weiter wartest, werden irgendwann die Boards nicht mehr hergestellt...


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab nun diverse Hersteller befragt und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß man mit einer 4-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung der CPU nicht übertakten sollte/kann, je nach Hersteller ist das wohl im BIOS teils sogut unterbunden.
Weil ich mir aber das sanfte Übertakten dennoch offen halten möchte, werd ich ein Board mit mindestens 6-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung kaufen.
Fakt ist also, daß die noch verfügbaren Gigabyte Z97-Boards für mich damit aus dem Rennen sind!

Momentan ist mein Favorit das Asrock Z97 Extreme3, es kostet rund 119 Euro, aber bei meinem Händler steht was von nur einem Jahr Garantie, was mich stutzig macht.
Alternativ käme noch das MSI Z97 PC Mate oder das Asus Z97-C in Frage, letzteres ist aber schon eine Ecke teurer.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, warum Asrock den CPU-Sockel so weit rechts bzw. vorne auf dem Board hat?

Hetzen lassen will ich mich nun nicht, ich warte noch auf Antwort von Asrock, bevor ich mich entscheide, sollte es wirklich keine Boards mehr geben, was ich nicht so recht glaube, muß ich mir halt was anderes überlegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Dieses Board garantiert Dir ausreichend Phasen, muss man ein wenig suchen, ich habe  105,-€ neu dafür bezahlt:
MSI Z87 MPower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieses Board garantiert Dir ausreichend Phasen, muss man ein wenig suchen, ich habe  105,-€ neu dafür bezahlt:
> MSI Z87 MPower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Es hat zwar Phasen im Übermaß, aber genau so übermäßig hoch ist auch der Preis, finde ich.

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei etwa 120 Euro, lieber weniger, wenn alle Stricke reißen vielleicht auch minimal mehr.
Denn wenn ich mal zurückdenke bis 2013 als ich den PC kaufte, das ist nun das dritte Board dafür, wenn ich den Preis aller Board addiere und beim jetzigen Kauf mal von 120 Euro ausgehe, komme ich zusammen auf ca. 400 Euro, wobei ich die Hälfte des ersten Boardpreises zurück bekam, aber trotzdem für 400 Euro kann man einen kleinen preisbewußten PC komplett aufbauen.

Hätte ich das damals geahnt, hätte ich da auch gleich Sockel 2011 nehmen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

Dann denk auch einfach mal an gebrauchte Mainboards. Oder verkauf deinen i7 gut und hol Dir gleich einen aktuellen i7-7700K.
Es ist immer die Gradwanderung, ob es sich noch lohnt, in "alte" Plattformen zu investieren. Darum hatte ich Dir ein 70,-€ Board
verlinkt. Das kann alles, was Du brauchst, Warum willst Du, um 200MHz mehr OC Potential zu haben, wenn überhaupt, so 50,-€
 mehr ausgeben?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...  aber genau so übermäßig hoch ist auch der Preis....


letztes Jahr gab es das Board für 105,-€, neu.... 
Darum sind Gebrauchtpreise kaputt, schau Dir an, was es gibt und entscheide, ob es Dir das Risiko wert ist.

Msi Z87, Elektronik gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

So ab ca. 240 Euro scheint es den i7-4770K gebraucht zu geben, hab ich gerade gesehen.
Nur wenn ich ihn verkaufen sollte, kann ich ja keine Gewähr für dessen Funktionsfähigkeit übernehmen, weil ich ihn ja nichtmal mehr testen kann ohne intaktes Mainboard.

Ich finde die Entwicklung echt schlimm, nach gut 3 Jahren stirbt die Plattform langsam immer mehr aus, dabei hat die Nachfolgeplattform mit der leistungsfähigsten CPU kaum lohnenswert Mehrleistung für eine Neuanschaffung.
Früher war es so, daß bereits nach knapp 2 Jahren die nachfolgenden CPU-Generationen dann oft schon mehr als die doppelte Leistung hatten.
Wenn man sich also nun drüber freuen will, daß man nicht mehr so oft aufrüsten muß um up-to-date Leistung zu haben, muß man sich im Gegenzug umso mehr ärgern wenn ein Teil der Plattform kaputt geht und man nur unter Schwierigkeiten die Teile noch nach bekommt. 

Noch schlimmer wird es, wenn mein i3-System auf Sockel 1155 hier mal teils kaputt gehen sollte, ich finde kein einziges Sockel 1155 Board mehr bei Alternate, jedoch aber noch Sockel 478 und Sockel 775, da soll mir mal jemand die Logik von erklären!


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*

So, die Entscheidung ist nun doch viel schneller als gedacht gefallen, ich hab eben das Asrock Z97 Extreme3 bestellt und bekomme es für 104 Euro, wobei es wohl angeblich gerade nicht auf Lager ist, sie es aber hoffentlich nachbestellen können, aber der Preis ist ja echt der Kracher! 
Das Board hat soweit ich sehe eine 8-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung und 12K Solid Caps, mehr geht ja glaub ich kaum, oder?
Gut gefällt mir auch, daß die Spannungsversorgung in zwei 4er-Blöcke mit je einem Kühler aufgeteilt ist und sogar noch Luft zwischen den einzelnen Phasen hat.
Außerdem kann es angeblich über den 2. CPU-Fan-Anschluss auch meinen 3-Pin-Lüfter über Spannung regeln, wodurch ein den dann behalten kann und wieder ca. 20 Euro spare. 

Hoffe nur, daß das auch alles klappt...


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieses Board garantiert Dir ausreichend Phasen, muss man ein wenig suchen, ich habe  105,-€ neu dafür bezahlt:
> MSI Z87 MPower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich weine immernoch diesem Board hinterher, wieso war ich damals der unbedingten Meinung, ich müsse mir mein (erstes) X79-System kaufen... 
MSI Z87 XPower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein absoluter Oberteufel... Zwar etwas unnötig aufgeblasen, aber einfach purer Mainboard-Porno.  Und damals sogar recht günstig hier im Forum gekauft.
Wars mir damals sogar wert, das Teil einen Monat auf einem Stapel PCGH-Zeitschriften im Alltag zu betreiben, weil ich erstmal ein Gehäuse kaufen musste, wo das Teil reinpasste.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich weine immernoch diesem Board hinterher...


Ist zum Extrem OC wirklich nett, es hat so viele liebevoll Optionen, wie z.B. die Anschlusspunkte zum genauen Spannungsmessen via Multimeter. Und dieser Sound.... der macht eine Soundkarte einfach überflüssig. Schade, dass es nie ein Z97 Variante gab, denn USB-3.0 ist mit Z97 fast 50% schneller als mit Z87.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wieviel VRM-Phasen für eine Gaming-Rechner empfehlenswert?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist zum Extrem OC wirklich nett, es hat so viele liebevoll Optionen, wie z.B. die Anschlusspunkte zum genauen Spannungsmessen via Multimeter. Und dieser Sound.... der macht eine Soundkarte einfach überflüssig. Schade, dass es nie ein Z97 Variante gab, denn USB-3.0 ist mit Z97 fast 50% schneller als mit Z87.


Gab es doch, halt nur marginal verändert (E-ATX statt XL-ATX und leicht veränderte Positionen der Bauteile).
MSI Z97 XPower AC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EDIT: Und gut, einer halbierten Phasen-Anzahl ("nur" noch 16 statt sagenhaften 32 Phasen...  ).-


----------

